# EC X Carbon clinchers coming??



## Snopro440 (Dec 21, 2006)

I like Eastons wheels, but I am looking for a full carbon clincher. Like the EC90 SLX, but in clincher. I know that there is a carbon fairing alloy rimmed model, but that isn't what I am looking for. Is anything coming from Easton with a full carbon rim?


----------



## DLEVETT (Jan 7, 2009)

I too would love to get a set of EC90 SLX clinchers if they were produced.

Dave


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Count me in as well. Easton needs to come up with a rim similar to what is used on the Reynolds Assault - around 45mm deep and all carbon.


----------

